# 1972 techumseh



## Swortman35 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hey does anyone know if the techumseh h30 engine from 1972 was on any toro equipment. I'm trying to use my engine on something other than a mini bike if possible. I have this beautiful techumseh h30-exe14332 engine.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The smallest engine I have ever seen or heard of on a snow blower has been 5HP, ..... just sayin .....

Nice looking old engine though. Looks like nos.

Note: I do have 3 HP B&S on my old Ariens tiller, and my Ryan core plug aerator.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have seen 3.5 HP model Ariens and Toros, in 20" and 21" widths.
A new member recently bought a nice Toro.









Great news about the 1995 Toro I bought for twenty bucks!


So, the Toro dealer got it running and is charging $150 total for everything he's doing including rebuilding the carb; I'm getting $39 back since I gave the Craftsman back. The Toro has a pretty bad shake which may or may not indicate that the drive system for the auger (I forget what he called...




www.snowblowerforum.com





Ariens


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Pretty engine!

if you're going to put that on a snowblower, it would have to be reserved for light duty...and always be on top of its game (good fuel, ignition and timing).

You should also remove that intake air cleaner and replace it with a hotbox.

i have a 3.5hp side popper (like yours) on a craftsman single stage. (Link)

Also, Toro has a 2-stage 3.5hp (3520) using the same engine.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

it is definitely pretty cool but you only usually see small engines like that in on older equipment like roto tillers or lawn mowers. i don't know if it would do very good on a snowblower. would be likely be ok for a mini bike since most have jack shaft to make the gear ratio so the engine doesn't have to work too hard. the other option would just be to use it as wall art lol. i got an old 2 stroke lawn mower engine that i haven't found a use for yet so it just sits in my basement looking cool till i find something to use it for.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oneacer said:


> The smallest engine I have ever seen or heard of on a snow blower has been 5HP, ..... just sayin .....
> 
> Nice looking old engine though. Looks like nos.
> 
> Note: I do have 3 HP B&S on my old Ariens tiller, and my Ryan core plug aerator.


4 horse on my 63 Snowbird.
They had 3 horse on them too.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Just curious what the back story is on the engine. 
Has it sat on a shelf for 48 years in some small engine shop? Did you restore it?
Great find. I'm not sure what I would do with it, definitely not install on a snow blower, unless I was restoring an old machine that came with that size engine.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

The mini bike guys would pay good money for this!!! They usually have to convert snow blower engines for their mini bikes. List it on ebay, or sell it here.






OldMiniBikes.com


OldMiniBikes.com is the largest resource for Vintage Mini Bikes & Parts



www.oldminibikes.com


----------



## huck finn (Dec 5, 2020)

Swortman35 said:


> Hey does anyone know if the techumseh h30 engine from 1972 was on any toro equipment. I'm trying to use my engine on something other than a mini bike if possible. I have this beautiful techumseh h30-exe14332 engine.
> View attachment 171095


where's it located


----------



## Swortman35 (Dec 5, 2020)

Swortman35 said:


> Hey does anyone know if the techumseh h30 engine from 1972 was on any toro equipment. I'm trying to use my engine on something other than a mini bike if possible. I have this beautiful techumseh h30-exe14332 engine.
> View attachment 171095





Swortman35 said:


> Hey does anyone know if the techumseh h30 engine from 1972 was on any toro equipment. I'm trying to use my engine on something other than a mini bike if possible. I have this beautiful techumseh h30-exe14332 engine.
> View attachment 171095





Swortman35 said:


> Hey does anyone know if the techumseh h30 engine from 1972 was on any toro equipment. I'm trying to use my engine on something other than a mini bike if possible. I have this beautiful techumseh h30-exe14332 engine.
> View attachment 171095


So it definitely will not go on a snowblower. That must of been the beers talking last night. I really just bought it because it is 100 percent NOS. I've gone through it and although tempting to start it is not ready. Definitely needs new seals and gaskets which I've ordered and are all genuine parts. I'm still up in the air about selling it but no worries about keeping it original. if I sell it will have all its original seals and gaskets. I'm only putting new stuff on if I keep it. Its definitely made for a mini bike or go kart given the control assembly. Its set up for a throttle cable it looks like. The model number is H30-EXE14332. Serial number is 2265E. I'm still trying to figure out the EXE and what it stands for?


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

To the right person, it's worth more all original. You should have no problem selling this.


----------



## Swortman35 (Dec 5, 2020)

Swortman35 said:


> Hey does anyone know if the techumseh h30 engine from 1972 was on any toro equipment. I'm trying to use my engine on something other than a mini bike if possible. I have this beautiful techumseh h30-exe14332 engine.
> View attachment 171095


Sorry. I'm terrible with downloading pictures or anything related to computers so if I put these pictures up the wrong way I apologize


----------



## huck finn (Dec 5, 2020)

Swortman35 said:


> Sorry. I'm terrible with downloading pictures or anything related to computers so if I put these pictures up the wrong way I apologize


never saw the exe before?


----------



## huck finn (Dec 5, 2020)

throw it on old minibike forum (OMB) under the tecumseh engine section with your pictures and a member by the name of Markus will tell you exactly what the exe stands for? either way after sitting even on a shelf for almost 50 years it will need to be taken apart and cleaned up if you want it to run like new, gotta love stuff that old in that condition cool......


----------



## huck finn (Dec 5, 2020)

if you do go that forum you can also post it for sale if you choose under minibike parts WITH an asking price, you cannot ask the value of anything on the forum it is forbidden, you would have to decide what it is worth to you to sell it, jfyi


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

No doubt a cool piece.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Swortman35 said:


> Hey does anyone know if the techumseh h30 engine from 1972 was on any toro equipment. I'm trying to use my engine on something other than a mini bike if possible. I have this beautiful techumseh h30-exe14332 engine.
> View attachment 171095


There is a fellow at the below forum that restores OLD mini bikes with his son and I'm sure he would be interested or at least tell you what it worth. He is in California and his user name is creia. Maybe join the forum and send him a PM.
Professional Power Equipment Technicians & Education Network (PPETEN) • View topic - Looking for vintage Briggs 5 HP shrouds


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Swortman35 said:


> Hey does anyone know if the techumseh h30 engine from 1972 was on any toro equipment. I'm trying to use my engine on something other than a mini bike if possible. I have this beautiful techumseh h30-exe14332 engine.
> View attachment 171095


That engine is super cool. I cannot tell you how many of those we blew up in the 70's after we learned if you override the governor they will wind up like crazy until they pop.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> it is definitely pretty cool but you only usually see small engines like that in on older equipment like roto tillers or lawn mowers. i don't know if it would do very good on a snowblower. would be likely be ok for a mini bike since most have jack shaft to make the gear ratio so the engine doesn't have to work too hard. the other option would just be to use it as wall art lol. i got an old 2 stroke lawn mower engine that i haven't found a use for yet so it just sits in my basement looking cool till i find something to use it for.
> View attachment 171096


Is that a Jacobsen? My dad had a Jakey mower and my friend and I got ahold of a small old rider and we rigged a Jacobsen 2 cycle from another rider with a larger engine. Plus changed the drive ratio. That little rider would fly. . . till the local constables saw us ripping around the school parking lot and play ground in the summer.


----------

